# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  نرم افزار تعبیر خواب تحت لینوکس

## tux-world

سلام
من نسخه بتا و میشه گفت آزمایشی این نرم افزار رو با کمکهای بی دریغ آقای مهدی بیاضی دوست بسیار عزیز و صمیمیم نوشتم این نرم افزار در Qt4 طراحی شده و بقیه با زبان برنامه نویسی پایتون نوشته شده که اشکالات بسیار زیادی هم خواهد داشت چون ناقص هستش و هم برنامه نویسیم افت شدیدی کرده. اگه شمکلی بود و نظری داشتید خیلی خوشحال میشم . 
بقیه مطلب تو این لینک
خوشحال میشم ایراد ها و نظرات و صد البته انتقاداتتون رو بگید :خجالت:

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
من تو این صفحه لینک دانلودی نمیبینم!

----------


## tux-world

من فایل رو attach کردم مهم نیست اینجا می ذارم ببینین
این هم لینک دانلودش
ذکر این نکته رو ضروری می دونم :



> اینکه ازم انتظار نداشته باشید که برنامه پیچیده ای نوشته باشم . این برنامه بسیار بسیار آسون هستش چون اطلاعات کمی داشتم فقط تونستم تا این حد بنویسم.

----------


## tux-world

این برنامه مقداری اصلاحات داشته تو لینک زیر می تونین ببینین 
این لینک

----------

